# Introduction



## Carniats (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice to meet you all! We are on the west coast and have recently begun breeding fancy mice. We have been lucky enough to acquire some good stock and will be focusing on shaded colors. I suck at genetics so will be reaching out soon for advise!
Best Carniats


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Well hello! Pleased to meet you


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

